# Crypt Question



## Littlefish81 (Mar 29, 2004)

I recently bought some crypts from a LFS. I don't know the ID they were just labeled crypts. Anyway, the leaves have started growing little hairs on them. I don't know if they are really hairs but they look like little rhizomes or something of the sort. Any ideas as to what they are? Are they bad or is it something that crypts do naturally?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

little hairs on the leaves? i think it may be algae. Any chance of getting a pic?


----------



## Littlefish81 (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah I'll try to get some up within the next few days. More likely few hours.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

hairs on the leaves sounds like hair algae to me. I have never seen hairs on crypts that were part of the crypt.


----------

